# Router for a table



## Wizard1500 (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm about ready to begin my table build, but I have one last detail to clear up, first. I have a Skil plunge router that does everything I want for hand held. I want to purchase a fixed base router to be used in the table. My question is: For a dedicated table router, is soft start really necessary?.....

Thanks for your patience, while I learn.....


----------



## bimityedye (Mar 17, 2009)

IMHO soft start is advantageous in keeping a hand-held router from getting out controll. In a router-table situation it's not necessary. A plunge capability is an unnecessary addition also. However a high power machine IS a good idea. Use your money wisely. A fixed base with a good depth of cut control and your in business!


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

bimityedye said:


> IMHO soft start is advantageous in keeping a hand-held router from getting out controll. In a router-table situation it's not necessary. A plunge capability is an unnecessary addition also. However a high power machine IS a good idea. Use your money wisely. A fixed base with a good depth of cut control and your in business!



Soft start is not important for a router table but variable speed is. You may want to consider this one with an external speed control.

Hitachi M12SA2 3-1/4 Peak HP Plunge Router, Single Speed (Reconditioned)

Edit - I just noticed the recon version is out of stock but I have dealt with this company before and they pretty good about notifing you when stock is available. IMHO it is a pretty good buy for a 3-1/4.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

2 1/2HP at least and variable speed is a good idea.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Carl,

As long as the router does not have variable speed or soft start you should be able to use an external switch/speed control. Here's a link to one supplier of them. A picture is attached.

Router Accessories - Router Speed Control


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

You can get the same thing from Harbor Freight for around $15.00. ;-)
They work great. I use one on my little Ryobi intermediate table set up.


----------



## Wizard1500 (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks, everyone. I'm trying to decide between the Bosch 1617 and the PC 892. Looks like either one will do well. This is a hobby for me, and the 3 1/2 hp units just seem like it's something I will not need.....again, thanks for the help....I like the switch.....


----------



## Billat908 (Jun 25, 2009)

An advantage of an outboard speed controller is easy trouble-shooting and service if things go wrong.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Carl, be sure you get a Bosch 1617, not a 1617EVS since this is the model with the soft start and variable speed. The 1617 is what I use with an external controller and I have been trouble free for many years.


----------



## al264 (Aug 4, 2009)

I went with a Triton 2-1/4 H.P. Router after much research. It's a plunge style that COMES with an above table table height adjuster (No need to buy seperately, as with Bosch and PC) and is also V.S.. I put it together with a KREG Precision benchtop router table. I love the combo. It allows you ABOVE the table bit changing and has automatic collet lock when fully raised. :dance3:


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

You are a brave man Al to buy a router from a company that is out of business. I hope you do not need warranty service. Triton routers were designed to be table mounted and members are happy in general with them. Let's keep our fingers crossed that someone buys the company and gets it back running again.


----------



## bob156235 (Jun 14, 2009)

*Triton*

(al264) I have the bigger Triton w/o the above table height adjustment ability of it's baby brother until I bought the Router Raizer (from Router Technologies, Model RZ-200, $89.99 Retail). Now I enjoy above table height adjustment, and like it.... a lot!

One thing about soft-start/variable speed:
With the wide diameters and heavy weight of panel raising bits, soft-starts allow the motor to slowly ramp-up (comparatively speaking) to RPM making it easier on the motor. Of course, it also benefits hand-held operation by minimizing "shock" - the sudden twist exibited by the router as its' motor instantly jumps to full RPM without the soft-start feature. But I believe the intent of the soft-start is for the motors' sake, not for the operator. 

If you plan to raise panels, the soft start feature, along with variable speed are staple choices, just as with a 1/2 collet and 3+ hp motors.


happy routing,
Bob


----------



## Wizard1500 (Jul 20, 2009)

Mike said:


> Carl, be sure you get a Bosch 1617, not a 1617EVS since this is the model with the soft start and variable speed. The 1617 is what I use with an external controller and I have been trouble free for many years.


Thanks, Mike. I have been looking at both the 1617 and the 1617EVS....the plain 1617 is that one I think I'll get. HD sent me a 10% off coupon, and I think I just might have to use it.....


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Soft-start on universal motors provide two features: they reduce the inrush current and decrease startup torque. The first on can help if you have an overloaded circuit that's popping the circuit breaker on router startup. The second is creature comfort, if you are holding it.

The motor itself doesn't bat an eye at a non-soft startup. In hand-held use, if you're the creature holding it, you want soft-start! 

Jim in Alaska
Registered Professional Electrical Engineer


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Mike said:


> You are a brave man Al to buy a router from a company that is out of business. I hope you do not need warranty service. Triton routers were designed to be table mounted and members are happy in general with them. Let's keep our fingers crossed that someone buys the company and gets it back running again.


I've just bought the bigger Triton. OK, the price was good, but generally they seem to have a good name and in the UK, at least, they seem to be advertising again. UK dealers report spares availability, again, too.

Keeping my fingers crossed !

BTW, do those external speed controls conflict in any way with the electronics on modern routers?

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bob156235 (Jun 14, 2009)

Got it too! Get the Router Raizer from Riuter Technologies ($89.99 from Peachtree). It'll give you above table bit height adjustments. It works like a charm.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Mike

i too am amazed at the number of people that ive seen on the forum lately buying tritons even though they are out of business and that warranty work is non existent right now.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Carl,

the bosch is a great router. i see you said something about getting one at hd.around here hd doesnt sell bosch, not sure why? i had to go to lowes for mine.

i am not fond of lowes but its the only big box store in my little town.. i usually drive about 30 miles to go to hd instead.


----------



## Wizard1500 (Jul 20, 2009)

Levon, I switch back and forth between Lowes and HD....right now, I prefer Lowes, but, the new Lowes we have is staffed by some of the worst help I've seen.....example: the guy in the tool dept. didn't even know what an adjustable drill bit for a brace & bit was....said he had never heard of one.....I told him to read up on drills.....I like PC tools a lot, but HD has next to nothing by PC. I wish we had a store like WoodCraft, or something like that here....closest one is 80 miles away.....


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Carl

i buy from both also. thaat is the reason i like hd better. our local lowes has the worst service also. our lowes has started selling pc a lot now. our closest woodcraft that i know of is probably 190- 200 miles away in the north side of atlanta.

i guess thats why people see me posting about hf all the time. there is one 45 miles from here. i can go there and spend 20 dollars and come back with a bagfull lol

btw, isnt alachua on the st johns river, ive been there but its been years.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

istracpsboss said:


> I've just bought the bigger Triton. OK, the price was good, but generally they seem to have a good name and in the UK, at least, they seem to be advertising again. UK dealers report spares availability, again, too.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed !
> 
> ...



Peter,

I spoke with the receivers for GMC/Triton yesterday. The spare parts stock and all patents, intellectual property has been bought by a Swiss company, Powerbox AG.
So they may be back into the market.

PS I have read that you should not use an external speed controller with a soft start machine?

James


----------



## Wizard1500 (Jul 20, 2009)

Levon, Alachua is about 14 mile north of Gainesville ( U of F). We are about 50 miles from the St. Johns.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Carl, i think i was thinking of palatka? does that seem right? but im sure ive been through alachua.


----------



## Wizard1500 (Jul 20, 2009)

I kind of thought you were talking about Palatka. That is on the St. Johns.....


----------



## dirkost (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi Ho: I too like the triton routers, but understand that Triton is out of business. I think someone (a US company) has purchased the rights, but wonder about the availability of parts. Does anyone know the current status?

Dirk


----------



## kenrg (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi Al264
I just ordered a Kreg PRS 1040 router table system (comes with a PRS1010 fence) I am going to mate it up with a Triton MOF001 2 1/4 HP router, which according to HTC Products, should be available in Canada by late September. Maybe I can get a deal on it at the Calgary Woodworking Show. It is reassuring to know that there are others who think this is a good combination.
Thanks,
kenrg aka Ken


----------



## al264 (Aug 4, 2009)

I was at WOODCRAFT the other day and asked aboutt TRITON being "OUT" of bussiness and was told that HTC now owns or has taken over the rights(or whatever) for TRITON routers.

Here is some contact info. i got from somewhere,can't remember which site lol.

HTC products inc.
6520 Bethuy Rd.
Fair Haven, Mi., 48023
586-725-2701
[email protected]

I have not tried to contact yet as have had no problems so far(Knock on wood),so i'm "Assuming"(you know what that means)this is good info.


----------

